# Splint boots question - how to put them



## CdnTink (Dec 13, 2008)

When on the velcro straps always face back towards the hind legs and be on the outside of the front leg. If you put them on so that the straps face foward you can bow a tendon as the boots will pull the tendon in the wrong direction.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

It's pretty hard to bow a tendon with splint/brush boots unless you put them on too tight.

Hold the boot against the inside of the leg. I always start with the top of the boot up by the knee and slide it down until the round part at the bottom covers the fetlock. The padding should be in the middle on the inside of the leg. The velcro should be facing away from you. I start with the middle velcro strap and pull it through the loop and then do the other too. When you're done the velcro should be done up with the end pointing towards the horse's bum and the metal loops you put them through are on the side of the boot towards the head. Put them on tight enough that they won't slide off - about enough room for you to slide a finger in. If they are too loose they can slide off or around eliminating protection or even sliding off!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, folks! Just to double check I understood correctly... I've seen pics like that before and ALWAYS was confused. So as far as I understand that "leather" (long) part of the boot goes on inside on --side-- (between front and back  of the leg), and the locks (closures) goes on outside on --side--, right? (sorry for being little dumb... lol!)

P.S. I always thought that longest part (with round on bottom) goes on back of the leg, would never think it goes on side...


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe yours look different than the ones I am thinking of... what brand/style do you have?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It does look similar to the one CdnTink posted in pic above. Something like this: Davis Splint Boots 

As I said I was always very confused with the pic and thought I just see it under wrong angle..


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the picture is pretty straight forward. The Velcro is on the outside, the padding is on the inside. Sometimes they have padding that goes on the back of the leg too. See how on the inside of the leg the bottom is round? That goes over the joint to protect it from the other leg if it gets hit.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

just remember "straps to the back" 
heres another pic


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks so much, folks!


----------

